
Microsoft CEO Nadella: 'Steer AI Away from Replacing People' - chandanrai
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-ceo-nadella-steer-ai-away-from-replacing-people/
======
makecheck
This assumes that people are currently being used to maximum effect. Most
products and services are not so perfect that they couldn’t be improved in
some obvious way.

The shortage I see is in the number of organizations willing to pay for extra
people right now, regardless of job threats. (And by extension, the number of
customers willing to pay _much_ more, to ensure that companies can _easily_
afford more workers.)

Imagine what companies could do _RIGHT NOW_ to improve society, if only they
were willing:

— Make things faster (e.g. serve lunch in less time; make people wait less for
“representatives” on the phone; etc.).

— Make things higher quality (e.g. more testers; more “polish” in products;
more customization options).

— Make work suck less (it is hard to imagine overloading people with 80-hour
work weeks if the company employs more workers).

